# My Munsters Mockingbird Lane WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is the start of my Munster's house. I glued the subsections together and tape fit the kit. I have the sound and light kit and Paragrafix fence and etch kits coming. Just waiting for the base with spot to come in at Cult.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks good, but don't get too ahead of yourself untill the other kits show up.

The Sound and light kit comes with a step by step pictorial turorial..lol It will show you the easiest way to insert the light kit into the house.
But you will want the house unglued untill you place the components. (the house fits so well that you can just put it together without glue)

Keep the pics coming..

Steve


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are some pics and a video of my completed base from ODG and fence with etch from Paragrafix. Great detail on the base. Really brings out the house.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is a quick video of the sound effects and lighting.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my completed base. Just have to paint the house and finish with the lighting.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's looking good! The more you play with the base and the fence all the hidden details will pop out...

Very cool!

Steve


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jim,

This is looking so cool! The videos really sell me on getting this kit.

I have to find the links at cults for the base and Paragraphics fence...they look like MUST HAVE's!

Keep posting pics!!!

MMM


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Jim,
> 
> This is looking so cool! The videos really sell me on getting this kit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. The base and fence are both out of stock at Cult, but he is supposed to be getting more. The light kit is available its like $85. You going to Jerseyfest this year. Im not sure yet

http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=spooky-house


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

jaws62666 said:


> Thanks Bob. The base and fence are both out of stock at Cult, but he is supposed to be getting more. The light kit is available its like $85. You going to Jerseyfest this year. Im not sure yet
> 
> http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=spooky-house


Thanks for the link to the light kit Jim...I put myself on the wait list for the items from Cult.

I'm going to Resintopia next Friday for the Airbrush Assylum class...this will be just like what we did last fall I'm sure. Are you going?

Jerseyfest is on my radar for the fall...we will see.

MMM


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Thanks for the link to the light kit Jim...I put myself on the wait list for the items from Cult.
> 
> I'm going to Resintopia next Friday for the Airbrush Assylum class...this will be just like what we did last fall I'm sure. Are you going?
> 
> ...


not going to resintopia. Let me know how it is. Keep me in mind for the fall. I have my step sons wedding the week before so Im not sure if I will be able to go but well see


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8542052704/


IMG_0513 by jaws062666, on Flickr


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking great!

I love what you have done.

steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Let me echo what Steve said...This does look Great:thumbsup:
Hope to be starting mine up soon... part of a Haunted Hamlet I've been working on :drunk:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*The House is finished*

Well I finally finished my Moebius Munster's Mockingbird Lane house. I think it looks decent. I didn't weather the house, I think it looks nice new, but let me know if you all think I should weather it. Here are some pics and a video of it lit and with the sound kit.
































































Here is the video. All comments are welcome.


----------



## aljf (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks good. I don't know about weathering the house, the "as new" paintwork is nice but I'd put a wash over those red bricks at the base of the house, they just stand out too much from the rest.


----------

